# Coil Saving Setup



## CraftyZA (19/2/14)

Even though i mostly use RBA, and RDA, there are time where I still use tanks with coils. Ie when reviewing juice. Juice is an exact science. You something that is always the same. Now with any rebuildable, you will get fluctuations. Such as one leg of your coil is 0.5mm longer than the previous setup or the wraps is not as tight, or tighter than previous s setup.
A coil setup tends to fluctuate only by about 0.1 or 0.2 ohm. Pretty stable.

The problem is that coils are expensive. So how to save this situation.
Easy!!
Use coil for 1 week, then drop in vodka jar.





After enough coils has been selected, dry them.




Once dried, go anoter week. You can do this 5 to 6 times, perhaps even more.
Do a dry burn on the dry coil after it has dried.
If you only use non rba coil setups, this can save you 100's or over a thousand rand a year.
Feel free to post your coil saving tips here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev (19/2/14)

This is not clear. At what point in the process do you drink the 'flavoured' vodka?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (19/2/14)

devdev said:


> This is not clear. At what point in the process do you drink the 'flavoured' vodka?


Hahahaha,
The thought has crossed my mind, but then again, I'm not a vodka fan. Micro-beer, or single malt wiskey for me.
If you like I can send you sample. Might come with a healthy nic-overdose as a bonus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (19/2/14)

get a signed indemnity waiver first


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Ahhhh your Vodka Jar has a lid... I need one with a lid... the Vodka is evaporating at a rate of knots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (19/2/14)

Rob, are you sure it is not being 'evaporated' by someone?

Crafty, you should reduce the Vodka by boiling it, and then smoke the balance of what is left. Will be Crafty's Nicotine Surprise juice


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

devdev said:


> Rob, are you sure it is not being 'evaporated' by someone



I thought that might just be the case but everyone at home is walking straight!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

I am using 96 % vodka. It evaporates so fast you just need some sniffing to not walk straight.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (19/2/14)

Is there perhaps a non-alcoholic version to this? 

I read somewhere of someone soaking their coils in Coke (as in Coca Cola ). After the Coke has dissolved / loosened the build up and crud on the coils they would rinse them off with warm water, dry them and then dry burn them. Can't for the life of remember where I read it so I've got no clue how legit it is.

Anyone know if it actually works?


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Well coke is very good cleaning agent, I know of a few people who whose coke to mop their tiles then use warm water to get rid of the stickiness, and the floor really shines. Amazing that we put suck things in our bodies.

So I reckon it might be a good idea, only thing I can think that might be an issue with coke is the wick, so if you are comfortable rewicking an evod coil then I say give it a go..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

As a youngster we would clean our bike carborators with coke by leaving it overnight in it and then wash off the coke the next day.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Well coke is very good cleaning agent, I know of a few people who whose coke to mop their tiles then use warm water to get rid of the stickiness, and the floor really shines. Amazing that we put suck things in our bodies.
> 
> So I reckon it might be a good idea, only thing I can think that might be an issue with coke is the wick, so if you are comfortable rewicking an evod coil then I say give it a go..



What effect would the coke have on the wick?


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/14)

watch rip trippers coil cleaning advise ... works like a charm


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/14)




----------



## Space_Cowboy (4/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> watch rip trippers coil cleaning advise ... works like a charm



Thanks I'll have a look at the video. I actually downloaded it the other night and haven't gotten around to watching it yet. Thanks again.


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> What effect would the coke have on the wick?



Coke is filled with sugar so it will make the coil less absorbent

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

No you need to wash the coke/sugar residue off - bad burnt taste if you don't!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

johanct said:


> No you need to wash the coke/sugar residue off - bad burnt taste if you don't!



Personally I would not wash cotton wicks, would simply replace them with fresh wicks every time I decide to do a clean.. Cotton doesnt cost much

However silica I have noticed can handle a good few washes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (5/3/14)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Is there perhaps a non-alcoholic version to this?
> 
> I read somewhere of someone soaking their coils in Coke (as in Coca Cola ). After the Coke has dissolved / loosened the build up and crud on the coils they would rinse them off with warm water, dry them and then dry burn them. Can't for the life of remember where I read it so I've got no clue how legit it is.
> 
> Anyone know if it actually works?


Hi i actually only use coke as well as bicarbonate soda or mix the two .works pretty well .drop them in their leave for about an hour ..rinse under warm water and air dry for a day or two or blow dry a few minutes for immediate use .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

The bicarb of soda idea makes a lot of sense - thanks for that tip @mohamed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

